#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-26
 * Linden940 is away: I'm away
#ubuntu-us-tx 2011-01-27
 * Linden940 is back (gone 23:32:33)
#ubuntu-us-tx 2014-01-22
<aocnmsossthrij> hi
<thebwt> Hi aocnmsossthrij
<aocnmsossthrij> hi thebwt
<aocnmsossthrij> Considering going towards ubuntu from mac osx
<aocnmsossthrij> there is nothing on mac osx and anything that is free on ubuntu costs on osx
<thebwt> I am not positive I understand
<thebwt> I think you're trying to aski if there are things that you pay for in OSX that is free in Ubuntu
<thebwt> or some variation on that?
<aocnmsossthrij> thebwt: WHich version of ubuntu is for BigTex
<thebwt> I'm not sure what BigTex is
<aocnmsossthrij> Texas
<aocnmsossthrij> give me a download link
<aocnmsossthrij> texas ubuntu
<thebwt> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
#ubuntu-us-tx 2015-01-23
<Telendrith> Wowa, huge croud :]
#ubuntu-us-tx 2017-01-29
<tiwake> http://www.infowars.com/sanctuary-sheriff-faces-removal-from-office-for-aiding-criminal-illegals/
